# Anime - Help me out!



## Tokiopop (Mar 25, 2013)

Okay thanks a lot guys. I've seen quite a few series now, and many more on my list of things to watch. I've also started reading some horror manga like _Ibitsu._

Here's what I've seen so far and what I though of it, if anyone's actually interested.

*Didn't particularly enjoy (but was watchable)*
Sword Art Online
Guilty Crown

*Liked*
Another
Angel Beats
Elfen lied
Higurashi no Naku Koro ni

*Loved*
Air
Cowboy Bebop
Clannad
Clannad ~After Story~
Grave of the Fireflies
Kanon
Mirai Nikki
Spice and Wolf (SEASON 3 WHEN!?)

As for currently watching, I'm looking at _Aku no Hana_ and _Hyouka_. Enjoying both, despite the hate Aku no Hana gets it got really fucking good in episode 7. I really don't know what to watch next, maybe _Usagi Drop, AnoHana, The Girl Who Lept Through Time, 5 Centimeters Per Second _and_ Wolf Children_?

As far as manga goes I've read very little. Just _Elfen Lied_ (which I think I enjoyed more than the anime) and _Ibitsu_ (creepy lolita girl!). I don't know what to read next, maybe just things I've seen the adaptation of and _Yotsubato_? Maybe some more horror like _Uzumaki._

Any further recommendations based off that information would still be appreciated (I have a lot of free time over summer, unless I can find a job!).

I also just went to my first convention. It was the MCM ComicCon in London where about 80,000 people turned up. It was insane! Shinichirō Watanabe was there too!


I've hidden the original post just below...


Spoiler



A bit of back story first, which isn't too important...

So ever since I started regularly using the internet, which was about 5 or 6 years ago, I've seen anime everywhere. It honestly annoyed me for many years, but as I matured I came to not care for it at all. My american friend I've known since I was 15 (who watches anime, but never pestered me about it) knew how I felt about it. However, a few weeks ago he said to me "I know you aren't into this, but please just watch the first episode and if you don't like it you never have to click another link of mine again. But I guarantee you'll like it."

He linked me to the first episode of Sword Art Online, and since I'm a fairly open minded I watched it all. To my surprise, it isn't as bad as I had always believed it would be. I don't mind foreign language stuff as I quite regularly watch foreign films. I started to get hooked and watched episode after episode, until I'd finally finished the season a day or two after.

A week or so after that I started looking at my universities clubs and societies (I was mainly wanting to make some new friends to hang out with, since there isn't really anyone on my course I spend time with outside of lectures/tutorials). There was an Anime and Asian film society, which I turned up to last Wednesday.

They showed the first 2 episodes of 2 different anime, Clannad and some other action/fighting show that I didn't really like. But I liked Clannad quite a bit, and so over the past few days I watched it all and then the after story. I fucking loved it. It tore my heart out in the after story, though.

Anyway, that's the back story over...

Basically I want to watch more anime, but I'm a complete noob and don't know where to start. From what I've seen I don't mind action/fighting, but I get bored if it's ALL fighting and action. I like a good plot, or something that sparks emotions. Anything quality really, rather than a spectacle.

TL;DR - I disliked anime now I like it. Recommend me some good anime.

Thanks


----------



## Cyan (Mar 25, 2013)

I'm glad you didn't close yourself for ever.
People change 


I'm more in Drama/shoujo anime. (Shoujo is a style which can be described "for girl", but I use it more for "every day life" style).

I recommend you *Bunny drop* (or *Usagi Drop*), which is a short series (11 episodes).
A 30 year old guy learn (at the funeral) that his grand father had a hidden daughter.
Nobody in the family want to take care of her, so he decides to take her home. He will have to change his life style to live with her.

Sparks of emotions guarantee!
The design is different than usual anime (it looks more sketchy/pastel).
See it as a different art style.


If you like every day life, you could like *Space Brothers*. (currently airing in japan, lot of episodes)
In near future, two brothers are aspiring to become astronaut. few years later, one is already astronaut, while the other will start joining the Japanese Aerospace agency (Jaxa).

Edit:
Adding one I found good and emotional : Ano Hana ....(damn too long name to remember!) (en: That flower we saw one day). 11 episodes, about a ghost having a last wish.


If you also prefer movies instead of series, you have a lot of Ghibli to watch.
Some less known movie are good too.

If you like fantastic/scifi, maybe you'll like Children Who Chase Lost Voices, talking about Agartha/hollow earth myth, or The Girl Who Leapt Through Time, about a girl who can go back in time.



There are a lot of anime, users might recommend a lot of common movies or series they liked, but you could not like them.
Don't stop there, just try and be open minded. There are a lot of different style/story you can discover.


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Mar 25, 2013)

Fate/Zero is excellent, and while the experience would be much better if you had the read the visual novel(Fate/Stay Night, also has an anime adaption which, to put it very, VERY, mildly, pales in comparison to the visual novel.), its still worth watching on its own.

Kara no Kyoukai is wonderful, very creepy at times though.

[C] The Money of Soul and Possibility Control

Mawaru Penguindrum

Accel World, since you liked SAO. Its by the same author, so you might like this as well!

Jormungand

There's tons of other animu I could recommend, but I haven't watched any anime for many months now, and would need to go through my collection before I remember any others, pretty poor memory so yeah >3>;


----------



## TyBlood13 (Mar 25, 2013)

I personally recommend Full Metal Alchemist: Brotherhood.
I follows the original Manga, but there is a 2003 show that is quite different, but only watch it after you've seen the original story line.

I'd also say the original Dragon Ball, it had more adventure and less filler than Z.


----------



## emigre (Mar 25, 2013)

It sounds like the whole battle anime malarky just isn't your thing and you prefer the more 'thoughtful' anime

If you liked Clanned than I recommend watching Angel Beats, Air and Kanon which are in the same mold. They're from the same studio if I remember correctly. So you'll have your heartstrings played with.

Chobits is another romance anime which is good. It was the first anime I watched that wasn't Pokemon or Digimon and it found to be really enjoyable. REC and Kids on the Slope are other ones which I thought were really good.

To more 'serious' stuff, Cowboy Bebop is a must watch. Genuinely excellent viewing. Great Teacher Onizuka was absolutely fantastic. A delinquent turned good becomes a teacher to a troubled class. It is over dramatic at times but hilarious and at times quite moving. The two Full Metal Panic main series were good though borderline batshit. It is a mecha anime but I enjoyed it and I usually don't like Mecha anime. Persona 4 the anime was a good adaptation of the game with a good blend of the main story and comedy.

There's couple of mystery shows I suggest as well. Hyouka is a recent one which is a mix between mystery and slice of life and I thought was really really good. It was a strong anime. Heaven's Memo Pad was one I enjoyed a lot. Spiral is another I really enjoyed for the most part. It wasn't perfect but it was a perfect remedy to the generic stuff. The story and premise was good for the most part. 

For comedy, I whole-heartily suggest Full Metal Panic Fumoffu which is absolutely hilarious, its a spin off of misadventures from the main FMP series and it is a joy to watch. The Irresponsible Captain is sci fi comedy and was absolutely hilarious, I was really surprised how good it was. School Rumble and Working were also pretty good.


----------



## Tokiopop (Mar 25, 2013)

Wow, guys! Thanks for the thought-out responses.


----------



## Cyan (Mar 25, 2013)

Let us know what you thought about them when/if you watch them.
That way we can guide you to other series or movies.




emigre said:


> *REC* and *Kids on the Slope* are other ones which I thought were really good.
> [...]
> There's couple of mystery shows I suggest as well. *Hyouka* is a recent one which is a mix between mystery and slice of life and I thought was really really good. It was a strong anime. Heaven's Memo Pad was one I enjoyed a lot. *Spiral* is another I really enjoyed for the most part. It wasn't perfect but it was a perfect remedy to the generic stuff. The story and premise was good for the most part.


I liked REC (it's funny to see a story about the backside of anime production, aka dubbing world ).
I don't know Kids on the Slope, I might check that.
I liked Hyouka, great anime and mystery solving! (I love the ending animation)
I liked less Spiral, but it was ok.


----------



## Arras (Mar 25, 2013)

Steins;Gate is pretty heavy on the emotional and complicated plot (at least, the second half of it). Like emigre said, Angel Beats is good as well.


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 25, 2013)

I am a mix bag when it comes down to the anime I like, but I mostly prefer comedy anime.

If I were to suggest some of my personal favorites I would suggest checking out some of these;
Hellsing: It's short action-packed, dark, and even funny sometimes. Alucard is a pure bad ass and the rest of the characters are just as interesting as well.
Squid Girl: This one shocked me by how much I enjoyed it. Being another short series and mostly comedy, it's easy to get into and enjoyable to watch.
Sgt. Frog: Because I fucking love Sgt. Frog.
Trigun: I can't really describe why I enjoy this one so much other than it's great anime.
Cowboy Bebop: It's worth every bit of praise it can get and worth mentioning a million times.
Chobits: Another series like Squid Girl that I didn't think I would enjoy, but ended up really loving in the end.
Angel Beats: Just watch it.
Paranoia Agent: If you are interested in a Psychological horror anime.

There are a few I would recommend like Kyo Kara Maoh! and Sukisho, but I am not sure if you would be interested in them since they are both Shōnen-ai, but they are both quite funny.


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Mar 25, 2013)

I forgot that you mentioned you didn't like action much, in that case, avoid Jormungand and perhaps [C] as well, from my post above. Fate/Zero is action based but its also much more than that at the same time, so you might end up liking that, same goes for Kara no Kyoukai.

Some other recommendations:

Baccano/Durarara, not pure action. Character-driven series, both of em, both excellent as well!

Steins;Gate

Bakemonogatari/Nisemonogatari(Sequel to Bake)/Nekomonogatari

Level E(Comedy)

The entirety of Evangelion, its a mecha anime and has action, but also has, not sure if this is the correct term,'philosophical' and psychological elements. Watch Neon Genesis, then Death and Rebirth, then End of Evangelion, and finally Rebuild of Evangelion(Which IMHO can be watched standalone as well, as it changes a lot of the original Neon Genesis Evangelion)

The World God Only Knows

Ano Hana


----------



## Yumi (Mar 25, 2013)

I have a few but 2 is good for now. ;P 

Soul Eater - It may not be 'serious' but its fun to watch. Quite colorful with action and some moments of reflections. 

Voices of a Distant Star - _"It chronicles a long-distance relationship between two close friends who communicate by sending emails via their mobile phones across interstellar space"[Wikipedia quote] _// I really recommend this OVA. It's really touching and well...lovely.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Mar 25, 2013)

GITS: SAC might be your thing if you're looking for quality and something more plot oriented. Cowboy Bepop is definitely a winner. You may already know this, however, avoid anime like Naruto, Bleach, One Piece, Gintama, etc. like the fucking plague. Production quality is usually low and doesn't deliver on all fronts. Especially in the plot department.


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 25, 2013)

Hyro-Sama said:


> however, avoid anime like Naruto, Bleach, One Piece, Gintama, etc..


 Not to mention long as fuck. It's impossible to catch up/keep up with them nowadays.


----------



## Gabbynaruto (Mar 25, 2013)

I'd say Code Geass: Lelouch of the Rebellion. It has a great story behind it and is really great from start to end. A masterpiece indeed. On the same line, Legend of the Galactic Heroes is also as great, though it spreads way longer than the 50 episodes Code Geass has. If you liked Persona 4, watch Persona 4 The Animation, a great anime based off a great game. FullMetal Alchemist/FullMetal Alchemist: Brotherhood has been mentioned, so, watch it, it's a great anime.


----------



## earlynovfan (Mar 25, 2013)

Glad you are interested! 
I agre with Cyan, Shoujo/Drama is my favorite kind of Anime as well.

If you like Sword Art Online, I reccomend "dot hack//"
There are a few different series, I'd start off with Sign and then Legend of the Twilight.
(Roots is rubbish if you ask me.) 

I also reccomend: Welcome to the NHK (About a NEET who is paranoid about leaving his apartment. Haven't seen too much of it, but the first episode is fantastic.)
and BECK: Mongolion Chop Squad. (It's about Urban Japan and forming Rock Bands and all that.)


----------



## Gahars (Mar 25, 2013)

Can I throw in The Boondocks?

Because I'm throwing in The Boondocks.


----------



## Kwartel (Mar 25, 2013)

I personally really liked *Zetsuen no Tempest/Blast of Tempest* which will finish next week. The show is about the death of a girl, mages, revenge, the end of human civilisation and how the hell that all connects. It has references to Shakespeare (Hamlet and The Tempest) and while there is some big action sequences, it's mainly build around dialogue. It isn't extremely deep, but it has great plot twists and it's one of the best shows I've seen lately.

I can also recommend *Eureka Seven*. It's centred about a boy and a strange girl in a world which is covered in a thing called the scub coral, which seems to improve life, but actually it's a hidden threat and the fate of the world lies in the hands of the boy and girl. I know, it sounds really cheesy, but because of the mystery around the girl and the heavy pressure on the shoulders of boy, the relationship between the gets really complicated. It's a great show, with a great balance between action and interaction between the characters.

I can also second what emigre said about Angel Beats, Air and Kanon.

If you are ready to get heavily confused and get drained in depression, you should watch *Neon Genesis Evangelion*. You will get confused and will need to read up a lot afterwards, but it's worth it.

I will definitely subscribe to this treat, so I can always give you more tips if you need some.

EDIT: I saw that people recommend Steins;Gate. Watch it. It's AMAZING!!


----------



## Niksy (Mar 25, 2013)

I'd recommend Naruto (the manga is better) and Dragon Ball Z (and the original Dragon Ball as well)


----------



## Arras (Mar 25, 2013)

Niksy said:


> I'd recommend Naruto (the manga is better) and Dragon Ball Z (and the original Dragon Ball as well)





> From what I've seen I don't mind action/fighting, but I get bored if it's ALL fighting and action.


Those are probably not what the OP is looking for.


----------



## BloodWolfJW (Mar 25, 2013)

Clannad is my favorite anime.

I watched all the stuff by Jun Maeda (who wrote Clannad) and love his work. I recommend you check out Air (sometimes referred to as AIR TV) and Kanon- both a quite similar to Clannad and even wrote by the same guy. Angel Beats! and Little Busters! is also written by Jun Maeda, but they're a little different than Clannad, Kanon and Air.

My favorite anime not written by Jun is Steins;Gate. I recommend most of the top 10 from MyAnimeList with the exception of Gintama- sorry, no more 200 episode anime for me.


----------



## mariendg (Mar 25, 2013)

I can't believe no one has suggested death note yet
But I can highly recommend it, a must watch in my opinion.
You can look it up on animenewsnetwork (google it), there you can find a short summary and details
On that site you can find similar anime based on genres and titles, so you could look up SAO and find similar anime


----------



## J-Machine (Mar 25, 2013)

most of my reccomendations have already been posted by others here whim I liked thier post if you wish to find out. I'm mainly a big an of the "profession" based animes like great teacher onizuka, legendary grappler baki, legendary gambler tetsuya(sp?) and there was a legendary salary man (dunno name of guy).

my 6 recommended above all others would be:
1.Great teacher onizuka
2. monster
3. welcome to the NHK
4. fate stay night
5. Elfen Leid
6. Code Geass

some I liked include pumpkin scissors but the anime ended before the story did and chobits I found better as a manga. To be honest I would have flooded my post with anime but thats no good if you've only gotten your feet wet so I think I'll stop here.

Wait! azumanga Daio if you want a break from the serious stuff


----------



## basher11 (Mar 25, 2013)

kokoro connect and higuarshi no naku koro ni (s1 and s2)
great storyline and a lot of emotional stuff.


----------



## TheJeweler (Mar 25, 2013)

I dont know if its been mentioned but Fruits Basket is great


----------



## Katsumi San (Mar 25, 2013)

ｔｏａｒｕ　ｍａｊｕｔｓｕ　ｎｏ　ｉｎｄｅｋｋｕｓｕ　ｏ　ｍｉｔｅｋｕｄａｓａｉ！

Ｅｄｉｔ： ａ　ｃｅｒｔａｉｎ　ｍａｇｉｃａｌ　ｉｎｄｅｘ


----------



## Issac (Mar 25, 2013)

kwartel said:


> EDIT: I saw that people recommend *Steins;Gate*. Watch it. It's AMAZING!!


 
I was going to suggest this one, it was interesting (but I do suggest these two below more)!

My other two favourite anime are:
Saikano (also known as: She the ultimate weapon), it's a short 13 episode series that touched me so much. I love it so much I even bought the DVD box and everything. 
Spiral ~suiri no kizuna~, a 25 episode mystery series... It's a bit funny, quirky, has nice music, and a nice story. This is my second favourite of all time.


----------



## Chary (Mar 25, 2013)

The original Dragon Ball is a fun adventure series. It's 5 seasons long.

Hetalia is a funny anime, if you're looking for something a little more comedic.


----------



## mrtofu (Mar 25, 2013)

deleted


----------



## xist (Mar 25, 2013)

Issac said:


> Saikano (also known as: She the ultimate weapon), it's a short 13 episode series that touched me so much. I love it so much I even bought the DVD box and everything.


 
Really? I read a few good things about this and thought it was worth a go.....but it wasn't very good at all, ranking with ef a tale of memories as the poorest anime i've seen (that i remember anyway...)

As for recommendations....PLANETES! Series about space debris collectors....only it's _sooo_ much more than that.


----------



## Cyan (Mar 25, 2013)

WatchGintama said:


> I'll recommend some movies since everyone else covered series.



Don't tease me like that! I want to watch it now, but it's not out yet... (may 31 2013)
But thanks, I didn't know it.


----------



## mrtofu (Mar 25, 2013)

deleted


----------



## Issac (Mar 25, 2013)

xist said:


> Really? I read a few good things about this and thought it was worth a go.....but it wasn't very good at all, ranking with ef a tale of memories as the poorest anime i've seen (that i remember anyway...)


 
Yeah. I do get that it isn't for everyone though. Did you watch every episode or did you stop when you realised you didn't like it? I think the story is a masterpiece, even if it's nothing special. And it does start out very slow.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Mar 25, 2013)

get ready for a big post

My Bride is a Mermaid:
The story of Seto no Hanayome revolves around a young teenage boy named Nagasumi Michishio. One day during his summer vacation at Seto Bay, Nagasumi is saved from drowning by a mermaid, Sun Seto. Under mermaid law, however, either the mermaid whose identity was revealed, or the human who saw the mermaid, must be executed. In an attempt to save both Nagasumi and Sun's lives, Sun's family, which is the head of a mermaid mafia group, reluctantly decides that the two are to be married. Sun's father Gōzaburō is enraged about his daughter's sudden marriage. Between Gōzaburō's constant attempts on his life and the madcap antics of a slew of antagonists, Nagasumi has a hard time transitioning into his new married lifestyle..

Moyashimon:
Moyasimon follows the life of Tadayasu Sawaki, a first-year college student at an agricultural university, who has the unique ability to see and communicate with micro-organisms and bacteria. Additionally, these organisms look much different to him, and much larger, than what can be seen under a microscope by normal people. This ability has brought him a bit of fame as when he entered the university, Tadayasu discovered that one of the professors there, Keizō Itsuki, already knew about his gift via Tadayasu's grandfather. Professor Itsuki's coworker Haruka Hasegawa has trouble believing what Tadayasu claims at first, but later comes to accept it. Tadayasu enters the university with his good friend Kei Yūki whose family runs a sake brewery.

Moyashimon Returns:In the second season the story continues exactly where it left off previously. Professor Itsuki's Fermentation Cellar and laboratory is ready for operation and with Sawaki Tadayasu's unique gift to see and communicate with microbes to help, Itsuki's motley group of students begin to process different fermented products like soy sauce and sake.

Ladies versus Butlers:
Akiharu Hino lost his parents when he was young and was adopted into his uncle's family. He decides to enter a boarding school, Hakureiryō Academy, because he no longer wants to burden his relatives. He decides to take the exam for that school and succeeds in entering the House Management Department, where the school trains servants for high society. He wants to become a butler, but his delinquent appearance frightens the girls, who make up the majority of the students. Being unable to get along with his classmates, Akiharu meets his childhood girlfriend Tomomi Saikyō, a girl with a two-faced character who traumatized him many times when they were kids. Another girl named Selnia Iori Flameheart chases after him because of his looks and calls him suspicious. Still, Akiharu starts finding his feet at the school and his relationships with the girls also get better.

Toradora:
It's a new school year and Ryuuji Takasu discovers that not only is he in the same class as his best friend, Yuusaku Kitamura, but also Minori Kushieda whom he's had an undisclosed crush on for quite some time. Along with the two of them comes the "Palmtop Tiger", tiny Taiga Aisaka and Minori's best friend. Despite her small stature, Taiga takes nothing from anybody and is secretly in love with Kitamura. Ryuuji and Taiga, despite their oil and water relationship, agree to mutually support each other in their quests for their hearts' desire.

Space Brothers:
When they were young, the brothers Mutta and Hibito promised each other they would become astronauts. Now, in 2025, Hibito has followed his dream to become the first Japanese on the moon, but Mutta has just been fired from his job. His brother reminds him of their childhood promise, and Mutta decides once again to aim for space.

Sakurasou no Pet na Kanojo:
The school romantic comedy revolves around a second-year high school student named Sorata Kanda who lives in Sakurasou, the dormitory for problem children at Sorata's school. One day, Mashiro Shiina—a cute girl who happens to be also a cosmopolitan, brilliant artist—moves into Sakurasou.

Sorata thinks to himself that he should protect Mashiro from the weirdos at Sakurasou, but Mashiro has a surprising secret: she has no idea how to take care of herself. She gets lost if she goes out, and her room is a complete mess. Sorata's dorm mates designate him as the "master" of Mashiro, and thus, an ordinary boy and a brilliant girl must live like "a master and his pet."

Mysterious Girlfriend X:
The series follows the relationship of Akira Tsubaki and Mikoto Urabe. Urabe is a transfer student who recently came to Tsubaki's school. After a series of strange events, Tsubaki finds himself addicted to Urabe's drool. Once she claims the addiction as love sickness, the relationship slowly progresses, focusing on the odd bond that comes out of the drool attachment.

Nyan Koi!:
Junpei Kōsaka is a second-year high school student who despises cats and has an allergy to them. It just so happens that his high school crush is Kaede Mizuno, a girl who adores cats. One day, while walking home from school, Junpei kicks an empty can and unfortunately beans the local neko-jizō-sama (guardian deity of cats). Soon, he finds he can now understand what cats are saying, including his family's own ill-tempered cat, Nyamusasu. However, if he does not grant 100 wishes from cats, he will turn into a cat himself.

Mayo Chiki:
When you've got acute gynophobia, even a pretty girl can be a malady, and as the sparring partner for his family of female wrestlers, Sakamachi Kinjiro has the worst case EVER! Just one touch makes his nose bleed, so school's a bloody nightmare even before Kanade, the Principal's twisted daughter, deduces both Kinjiro's "feminine issue" AND that his name contains the sounds "Chi" and "Kin" back to back. But Chi-Kin's female troubles don't totally redline until a wrong turn in the men's room exposes the secret Subaru, Kanade's manservant, has been hiding in the water closet. (Well, to be fair, we should say WOmanservant.) And if Subaru's cross reactions concerning her cross-dressing aren't enough of a drag, Kinjiro's girl problems also include a haunted martial artist (with ghosts); a cat-eared fetishist (meow!); AND his own sister, whose interest in "wrestling" a certain incorrectly packaged butler may result in an unexpected ending! And that's JUST the set up!

Kimi ni Todoke Season 1 and 2:
Kuronuma Sawako is completely misunderstood by her classmates. Her timid and sweet demeanor is often mistaken for malicious behavior. This is due to her resemblance to the ghost girl from "The Ring", which has led her peers to give her the nickname Sadako. Longing to make friends and live a normal life, she is naturally drawn to Kazehaya Shouta, the most popular guy in class, whose "100% refreshing" personality earns him great admiration from Sawako. So when Kazehaya starts talking to her, maybe there is hope for the friendships Sawako has always longed for. Maybe...there is even a little hope for some romance in her future.

Kaichou wa Maid-sama!:
Training, studying and even becoming the first female student council president of the school, Misaki has gained a reputation among the male students body as an uptight boy-hating dictator and as a shining hope for the teachers and fellow female students. However, despite her tough-as-nails appearance, she secretly works part-time at a maid cafe in order to support her family. Unfortunately, her hard-earned reputation is threatened when the popular, attractive, and somewhat impassive Usui Takumi takes an interest in her after discovering her in a maid uniform after school.


Eureka Seven;
Renton Thurston is a 14-year-old boy who lived with his mechanic grandfather in a backwater town. Every day he dreamed of being with the mercenary "Light Finding Operation (LFO)" aircraft pilot group "Gekkostate" and riding "Trapar" particle waves —a sport called "reffing"— with their charismatic leader Holland, especially when faced with his father's acclaimed past or his grandfather's desire to protect him. When a young girl named Eureka riding the original LFO, the "Nirvash typeZERO", asks his grandfather for a tune-up, she inadvertently brings the attention of the military to the garage; as a result, the garage is destroyed and Renton is forced to deliver a new type of interface —the "Amita Drive"— to the Nirvash. After a heated fight in which the Nirvash destroys the military LFOs by unleashing an immense amount of power, Renton is invited into Gekkostate. However, he quickly realizes that behind the facade of a traveling group of mercenaries is a very bitter reality.

Eyeshield 21:
Welcome To the Gridiron of the Damned! Huge hulking bodies throw themselves at each other, while a tiny lithe body runs between them for the goal! No, it’s not a game of football, it’s Sena Kobayakawa trying to evade the monstrous Ha-Ha brothers down the halls of Deimon High School! But wait! Sena’s incredible skills at not getting caught have been spotted by the devilish (possibly actually demonic) captain of the school’s embryonic American style football team, and when Sena asks to be the teams manager, he gets thrust onto the field as a running back instead! But there are two BIG catches: first, to keep the identity of their new “star” player an absolute secret, Yoichi makes Sena wear an opaque visor on his helmet and gives him the alias of “Eyeshield 21.” And the second catch? Well, in order to hit his fastest “speed of light” running mode, Sena usually has to be absolutely terrified. Not that THAT will be a problem with the monstrous players that he’ll soon find himself running from! The insanity hits the streets when the feet meet the cleats in EYESHIELD 21!


DearS:
Ikuhara Takeya is a high school student living a normal life. He is not interested in the commotion around a UFO filled with beautiful alien females that crashed on earth a year ago. The aliens, known as DearS, are deciding to take permanent residence on earth. What no one knows is that these aliens are a slave species whose sole purpose is to serve and please their masters. One day, Takeya spots a person shivering behind some bushes. This person, Ren, is one of the DearS, and after being saved by Takeya she chooses him as her master. Takeya, who doesn't know about the master-slave relationship of DearS, tries to teach Ren the normal lifestyle of the people on earth, though he constantly fears that Ren is an evil alien who's trying to brainwash him. Ren, however, isn't like other DearS. She is in fact malfunctioning and is being tracked down by their leader. Meanwhile, Takeya begins to learn more about DearS, and a mythical DearS relationship called “Gift” begins to develop between them.

Code Geass:
On August 10th of the year 2010 the Holy Empire of Britannia began a campaign of conquest, its sights set on Japan. Operations were completed in one month thanks to Britannia's deployment of new mobile humanoid armor vehicles dubbed Knightmare Frames. Japan's rights and identity were stripped away, the once proud nation now referred to as Area 11. Its citizens, Elevens, are forced to scratch out a living while the Britannian aristocracy lives comfortably within their settlements. Pockets of resistance appear throughout Area 11, working towards independence for Japan.

Lelouch, an exiled Imperial Prince of Britannia posing as a student, finds himself in the heart of the ongoing conflict for the island nation. Through a chance meeting with a mysterious girl named C.C., Lelouch gains his Geass, the power of the king. Now endowed with absolute dominance over any person, Lelouch may finally realize his goal of bringing down Britannia from within!


Hajime no Ippo:
Makunouchi Ippo has been bullied his entire life. Constantly running errands and being beaten up by his classmates, Ippo has always dreamed of changing himself, but never has the passion to act upon it. One day, in the midst of yet another bullying, Ippo is saved by Takamura Mamoru, who happens to be a boxer. Ippo faints from his injuries and is brought to the Kamogawa boxing gym to recover. As he regains consciousness, he is awed and amazed at his new surroundings in the gym, though lacks confidence to attempt anything. Takamura places a photo of Ippo's classmate on a punching bag and forces him to punch it. It is only then that Ippo feels something stir inside him and eventually asks Takamura to train him in boxing. Thinking that Ippo does not have what it takes, Takamura gives him a task deemed impossible and gives him a one week time limit. With a sudden desire to get stronger, for himself and his hard working mother, Ippo trains relentlessly to accomplish the task within the time limit. Thus Ippo's journey to the top of the boxing world begins.

Binbougami ga!:
At the expense of the people and things around her, Sakura has absorbed so much "happiness energy" that she has caused an energy imbalance in the world. In order to return balance to the world, the Poverty God, Momiji, sets out to take away Sakura's ability to absorb this energy. Will Momiji be able to put a stop to Sakura's absorbing abilities, or will the God succumb to her happiness?

Beelzebub:
The story follows the "strongest juvenile delinquent", Tatsumi Oga, a first year in "Ishiyama High" the school for delinquents. One day while sleeping next to a river he sees a man floating down it, he pulls him to shore and the man splits in half revealing a baby boy. This boy is the son of the demon king and he has been chosen as the one to raise it with the baby's demon maid Hilda. The story follows his life with the child and at the delinquent school.

Bamboo Blade:
Kojirou is the kendo instructor for Muroe High School and he's totally broke. But then an unexpected chance is given to him: his team must win against his senpai's team and the prize is: free meals for a whole year! Now, the only problem left... where to find girls skilled enough and willing to join the kendo team?

Baka to Test to Shoukanjuu:
The story centers around Akihisa Yoshii, the "baka" of the title. His academy rigidly divides up the student body into classes based on the results of tests. The prodigies are in the A class with reclining seats complete with air conditioning, but Akihisa is in F class, the lowest rung of the school ladder which is furnished only with low, decrepit tables and worn-out straw tatami mats. A girl named Mizuki Himeji is actually one of the smartest girls in Akihisa's sophomore year, but she had a fever on test day and was pigeonholed into the F class. Besides Mizuki (who Akihisa secretly adores), the F class also has Yuuji Sakamoto, the class president who has been Akihisa's friend and partner-in-crime since the freshman year.

The school happens to have developed experiments to summon fantasy creatures, and Akihisa decides to rally F class to take on the higher-tiered classes and seize their perks. The F class uses the summoned creatures in an all-out battle for school supremacy.

Baka to Test to Shoukanjuu ni:
Continuing from where Season 1 left, the story continues with a more in depth into the characters but with the same humor narrative as before.

Asu no Yoichi:
His skill with a sword is magnificent but his social skills still need a lot of work!

After many long years perfecting the art of fighting, 17-year-old Yoichi Karasuma is sent down from the remote mountains where he has been raised thinking that he's going to study some new martial arts techniques... but what he's really going to learn about are some slightly more practical things, like electrical appliances, modern clothing and, most especially, how NOT to make girls want to kill you!

Unfortunately, that last lesson is one Yoichi may not survive, as his new dojo is infested with the infernal creatures in the form of the Ikaruga sisters, and they don't really seem to understand how "proper" girls are "supposed" to behave! Will Yoichi's bushido blade be struck down by the fearsome charms of Ibuki, Ayame, Chihaya, and Kagome? Or will the equally lethal girls from the rival Tsubame school be his undoing?

Ai Yori Aoshi:
Kaoru Hanabishi, a college student who lives alone, met a beautiful but bewildered girl dressed in a kimono at a train station. He volunteered to guide her way to the address she was looking for, which happened to be in his neighborhood, but turned out to be an empty lot. Not knowing what to do next, Kaoru invited the devastated girl to his apartment and asked for any additional clues to her destination. She supplied him with a photo of two children whom Kauru immediately identified as himself and Aoi Sakuraba, his childhood friend. It turned out that the girl in front of him is Aoi Sakuraba herself, his betrothed fiancee who came all the way to Tokyo to marry him. Her revelation was not only surprising but also reminded the deepest part of Kaoru's memory for why he left the Hanabishi family in the first place.

Ai Yori Aoshi Enishi:
Two years after meeting Aoi, Kaoru and gang are still up to their normal habits. Kaoru now in grad school and the tenants being as rowdy as ever what will become of Aoi and Kaoru's love.

Ah! My Goddess:
Keiichi Morisato is looking forward to university life. But in reality, he has no luck in anything, and he has trouble with clubs, love, etc. The truth is that he has an unlucky star above his head. One day, Keiichi is stuck watching the dorm while his sempai are away, and has a mountain of chores to do to boot. But Keiichi is a good-natured person, and is set about doing his duties. As he is about to finish his final chore, he makes a phone call to his sempai. But the words that came through the receiver are, 'Goddess Help Line.' Shortly afterwards, a beautiful goddess named Belldandy appears in front of him from the mirror of his room.

Acchi Kocchi:
Everyone has a circle of friends they hang out with. But even within a small group there are smaller groups of friends, best friends and, here's where it gets complicated, boyfriends and girlfriends. Sometimes relationships just develop in a way where you're not exactly sure what you are to the other person. Which is the problem Tsumiki has when it comes to Io. Io's as tall and easygoing as Tsumiki is short in both temper and stature, but he also seems to be totally clueless about how she's starting to feel. Yet, at times, he's almost too affectionate. It's just confusing and irritating. And their prankster friends Mayoi and Sakaki aren't much help. Especially Mayoi, as it gives her one more thing to tease Tsumiki over. Hime, the fifth member of their usual gang of five isn't much better, because she's not really well connected to reality anyway. Which leaves Tsumiki stuck in a quandary. Are she and Io just best friends? And is it worth risking that for what Tsumiki wants?

are some anime that you might like


----------



## xist (Mar 25, 2013)

Issac said:


> Yeah. I do get that it isn't for everyone though. Did you watch every episode or did you stop when you realised you didn't like it? I think the story is a masterpiece, even if it's nothing special. And it does start out very slow.


 
I watched all of it (i've never dropped an anime yet!) I just thought that the story wasn't that good, nor the character development. It really suffered from being a bit nonsensical.


----------



## Issac (Mar 25, 2013)

xist said:


> I watched all of it (i've never dropped an anime yet!) I just thought that the story wasn't that good, nor the character development. It really suffered from being a bit nonsensical.


Alright! I agree that there isn't much character development more than really subtle things. I don't agree that it's nonsensical though, not that I remember at least.  (But I'm not saying you're wrong!)
It's the subtle and mellow that I like. The sadness, hopelessness.. love...  aww now I have to watch it all again


----------



## xist (Mar 25, 2013)

Issac said:


> Alright! I agree that there isn't much character development more than really subtle things. I don't agree that it's nonsensical though, not that I remember at least.  (But I'm not saying you're wrong!)
> It's the subtle and mellow that I like. The sadness, hopelessness.. love... aww now I have to watch it all again


 
Have you seen Koi Kaze? I haven't but when i was looking around for info about Saikano i saw that one come up as comparable in some ways...which may save you from rewatching Saikano again!


----------



## Issac (Mar 25, 2013)

xist said:


> Have you seen Koi Kaze? I haven't but when i was looking around for info about Saikano i saw that one come up as comparable in some ways...which may save you from rewatching Saikano again!


No I haven't seen it, but I'll check it out, Thanks!  I don't really like the theme of it though (Incest).. but I'll watch it before I judge it


----------



## Bobbyloujo (Mar 26, 2013)

Agreeing with BloodWolfJW, Clannad is my favorite anime. Kanon is also pretty good and it by the same animation company as Clannad. I've been meaning to watch Air but I can't find anywhere to pirate buy it.

As other have suggested, Code Geass and Death Note are great animes as well.


----------



## iluvfupaburgers (Mar 26, 2013)

1. Neon Genesis Evangelion - Mecha anime, my favorite anime so far 
2. Gundam Seed/ Gundam Seed Destiny - Another pretty good mecha anime
3. RahXephon - Another Mecha Anime, im still watching it but so far its pretty good, some say its pretty similar to Neon Genesis Evangelion, havent really seen the resemblance so far
4. Saint Seiya - its pretty much fighting anime but love the fight scenes and the story telling, how they connect with greek mythology
5. Dragon Ball Z - One of the best fighting anime out
6. Death Note - Anime with lots of psychology involved, interesting to see how the story goes forth
7. Blood+ 

i like mecha anime alot, thats why my first 3 choices were mecha animes


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Mar 26, 2013)

emigre said:


> Chobits is another romance anime which is good. It was the first anime I watched that wasn't Pokemon or Digimon and it found to be really enjoyable. REC and Kids on the Slope are other ones which I thought were really good.


 
It was insanely good. It was the first anime that I watched that wasn't ... I don't know the word, Mainstreamed? (dbz, pokemon, fma). But I prefer the japanese dubs sooo much more. I'm more of an english dub guy myself, but dammit, I was just a fan of how the characters sounded in the Jap dub.


----------



## Gahars (Mar 26, 2013)

I'm going to have to disagree with all of the Death Note suggestions here. I think it has a great idea, but terrible execution.

The characters are pretty annoying across the board (L is pretty much "Hot Topic Sherlock Holmes", Misa is a shrill, useless Harley Quinn, etc.), and the Shinigummy Bears are more distracting than anything else. There has to be a better way to deliver exposition than_ that_.

The plots also get ludicrously complex - there reaches a point where we exit "Xanatos Gambit" and enter sheer asspull territory ("Oh sure, I can perfectly replicate this book, down to every single minute scratch and crease, in exactly one night, by hand. Why not?"). The series seems desperate to top itself, and so the problem only continues to get worse as it drags on. Beyond that, the acting is... uh, rather over the top.

It's a shame because the core of the series is decent enough. It's a Holmes vs. Moriarty dynamic, except we're watching things from Moriarty's perspective. The show is at its best when it's just the two characters trying to one-up the other, getting caught up in heated mind games, and having to improvise new plans of actions as they desperately try to keep face.

Unfortunately, the show manages to ruin the one thing it had going for it halfway through. It reaches a completely satisfying conclusion and just. keeps. going. It tries to recreate the original dynamic but utterly fails (it fails twice over, in fact); the replacements are so laughably inadequate I have to wonder if it was some sort of joke on the audience.

Apparently the manga is even worse - it's supposed to extremely padded. "Death Bloat" would be a more accurate title.

I think there's a good show in Death Note, but you'd have to do a lot of digging to unearth it.

TL;DR: You're probably better off just watching something else.


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Mar 26, 2013)

I love sword art. However, before I watched that I really came to love Fairy Tail and Bleach, they're similar to Sword Art but not as good unfortunately, the better if the two if Fairy Tail and is really funny!


----------



## DarkraiHunter (Mar 26, 2013)

You definitely need to try *Death Note*  
Also give *Fate/Zero* a try... or you could just read the light novel. :x

And if you're looking for some good manga/manhwa(Korean manga), then I'd recommend:
1) *Katekyu Hitman Reborn *(omg, I loved this. Why'd it have to finish. Still had potential :c)
2) *The Breaker *(It's a manhwa but boy-oh-boy is it epic!)
3) *The Breaker; New Waves *(The Breaker's sequel)
4) *Psyren* (One of the most underrated manga out there)
5) *D-Gray Man *(Every character in this series is just plain epic)
6) *Pandora Hearts *(Weird but cool c

Sorry, I listed a lot of manga even though you're looking for anime. :s
Oh and one more anime I'm currently watching, *Samurai Champloo*, it's got amazing music synced with the fight scenes


----------



## earlynovfan (Mar 26, 2013)

kwartel said:


> I personally really liked *Zetsuen no Tempest/Blast of Tempest* which will finish next week. The show is about the death of a girl, mages, revenge, the end of human civilisation and how the hell that all connects. It has references to Shakespeare (Hamlet and The Tempest) and while there is some big action sequences, it's mainly build around dialogue. It isn't extremely deep, but it has great plot twists and it's one of the best shows I've seen lately.
> 
> I can also recommend *Eureka Seven*. It's centred about a boy and a strange girl in a world which is covered in a thing called the scub coral, which seems to improve life, but actually it's a hidden threat and the fate of the world lies in the hands of the boy and girl. I know, it sounds really cheesy, but because of the mystery around the girl and the heavy pressure on the shoulders of boy, the relationship between the gets really complicated. It's a great show, with a great balance between action and interaction between the characters.
> 
> ...


I agree! Evangelion is in my top 5!


----------



## Cyan (Mar 26, 2013)

I don't think evangelion should be suggested to someone new to anime.
it's lot of mecha battles, and lot of meaning (religious/psychological) which a lot of people didn't understood, didn't like the end, etc.

It's a good one, but maybe not a best choice for someone who may still have doubts or prejudice about anime.
I think it's best to recommend movies or series to let him see that anime can be beautiful (visually) and well directed, as can be a movie with real actors.

Anime is not a genre for me, it's a medium/vector for a story. a story can be written, filmed, drawn, 3D rendered, played, etc., it's just a different media used to communicate it.
I remember Jin Roh's autor who decided to make this one from his trilogy in animation instead of real actor because "he could render emotions better like he wanted it in anime than with real actors".


----------



## Narayan (Mar 26, 2013)

Here I thought you guys were all dead or hiding.

Anyway http://myanimelist.net is a nice site to visit for details of certain anime, recommendations and listing your anime/manga.
For example the page of the movie Ookami Kodomo no Ame to Yuki, which I recommend watching, shows synopsis, alternative titles, etc.
On the left in the statistics area shows the score of how those people who watched the movie from 1-10.
Below the ads on the middle part are some user reviews, then some recommendations.

Also near the bottom is the list of fansubbing groups who released their or other groups' fansub. The one on top isn't necessarily the best one.
Clicking that link(commiesubs) would take you to their page on MAL which has the link to their site. Wouldn't be necessary if you would watch it online on streaming sites though.

Above the fansubbing groups are threads about the episodes or the series in general.

anyway, here's my list http://myanimelist.net/animelist/nryn99 (pay more attention to the movies)
in addition to what some others said that's on my list;
Romeo X Juliet - it does become kinda magical at the end which felt weird.
Hotarubi no Mori e
Kare Kano - one of my favorites but it's from 1998

here's the clannad page to get some recommendations http://myanimelist.net/anime/2167/Clannad


----------



## Tokiopop (Mar 28, 2013)

Guys I think you've spent my whole summer 

I can't wait until Friday; when I finish my assignment and can actually start watching some of these!


----------



## Yumi (Mar 28, 2013)

omg,..aw look at all of us. showing anime some love<3 

anyways, i remembered a really really good one you should try out. 
It's a bit odd, weird, but really awesome. A must watch before your summer ends. ;D


Spoiler


----------



## emmanu888 (Mar 29, 2013)

You definitely have to watch Puella Magi Madoka Magica, i thought i wouldn't like it and i ended up watching all the episodes, there's also Panty and Stocking that i can recommend as well


----------



## Tokiopop (Apr 1, 2013)

Almost finished Kanon (2006). Really enjoyed it so far!


----------



## gamefan5 (Apr 1, 2013)

I would recommend Death Note, but only when u've watched a few more anime. It can get really complex.
Code geass is absolutely recommended. That shit is a masterpiece. Both seasons.
I would also recommend Fullmetal Alchemist (Both the 2003 series and Brotherhood).
Elfin Lied was a hit and miss for me, but it's good. 
Soul Eater is also a good one.
The "big 3 (Naruto, One Piece, Bleach)" as we call them, they're "good" but I'm not sure I would recommend it yet.
Steins;Gate is a must-watch.
Clannad.
That's it from me for now.


----------



## Hells Malice (Apr 1, 2013)

http://myanimelist.net/animelist/HellsMalice&show=0&order=4

I think that should order my list by rating...i'd suggest some but i'd probably be parroting my list.
Was kinda lazy and didn't read the replies of this thread (much).
My favorite anime of all time is and probably always will be Clannad. (it got me into anime when I thought all anime was crap)
Anything by Jun Maeda is gold.

If I had to throw out three random probably not said animes off the top of my head i'd go for* Ef: A tale of Memories* (and A Tale of Melodies), *Sola* and* Kobato.*
Moving a bit away from drama/romance, a random three would be: *Mirai Nikki*,* Phantom: Requiem for the Phantom*, and* Darker than Black*.
aaand lastly two comedy*, Strawberry Marshmallow* (dubbed is good) and *A-Channel* (because comedy in the middle of most series I watch = a good idea).


----------



## Clydefrosch (Apr 1, 2013)

watch law of ueki. its great. afterwards, watch any other anime, and it will be even better. even naruto.


----------



## Bake (Apr 1, 2013)

My favorite anime would be To aru Majutsu no Index so I recommend that.
It starts kind of weird tho. Like your typical fanservice anime and I can see why people would think that but it becomes so much more later on.
Story takes time to progress and I don't think anime even reached the core of the story yet.

I finished the anime and reading the light novels.


----------



## Tokiopop (Apr 2, 2013)

I started watching Another after finishing Kanon (2006) (which I really enjoyed!). 

I know it's not really related to anything I originally talked about, but I thought I'd branch out in genre a little. I'm 4 episodes in now (5 including ep. 0), and I'm enjoying it. Not sure if I'll be able to sleep though...


----------



## Cyan (Apr 2, 2013)

Another has a good mystery, you won't sleep until the last episode   
If you find the culprit before the end, you are a good detective 


If you like mysteries clue finding, you will like this anime too: Hyouka
(it was already suggested on the previous page)


----------



## mehrab2603 (Apr 2, 2013)

I think you'll love Honey & Clover. It starts off slow, but gets really good 4-5 episodes later.
Also the classic Grave of the Fireflies - really heavy stuff.


----------



## Tokiopop (Apr 2, 2013)

Cyan said:


> Another has a good mystery, you won't sleep until the last episode
> If you find the culprit before the end, you are a good detective
> 
> 
> ...


No, I didn't guess it 



Spoiler



I actually thought it was Izumi for a while, especially when she was on top of Mei (who didn't have her eyepatch on) because of how Mei was staring at her. I think I liked the horror/creepiness and mysteriousness of it all over the actual detective/clue finding side... Though I'm not saying I didn't like the clue finding side of it!


 
And I was already planning to watch Hyouka at some point, but thanks anyway  Do you know any other good horrors? Preferably something similar to Another where there isn't a big scary looking monster as such (I find horror films that try to scare you with this sort of stuff lame, but horrors that are on a more psychological level I find really interesting and creepy)



mehrab2603 said:


> I think you'll love Honey & Clover. It starts off slow, but gets really good 4-5 episodes later.
> Also the classic Grave of the Fireflies - really heavy stuff.


Thanks for the suggestions, Grave of the Firefiles looks really interesting!


----------



## Cyan (Apr 2, 2013)

I don't know many other psychological-horror anime.

Maybe Gyo , it's a movie depicting unknown parasite-like life form taking over humanity.
It's violent and has some nudity scenes (I don't know if it can be a problem for you, but I prefer mention it).
I found it more disturbing and disgusting than enjoyable, but I guess it's psychological-horror.
It has a very bad note from watchers (2 to 5/10), but I don't think it deserve a note that bad. Maybe they didn't like it because of the theme and the way it's told.


Shiki
A vampire family installed in a rural town is feeding on the townspeople one by one.
People are trying to understand the decease origin but never imagine that vampire exists.


First two season of Jigoku Shoujo (Hell's girl).
If you want to take revenge against someone, you call the hell's girl and she will send the target of your hatred alive into hell, but you will also go to hell when you will die.
The anime is based on the relation between hate and revenge, and deciding which is harder to support : constant harassment from someone, or knowing you will go to hell one day.
The first season is following a journalist trying to understand who she is.
The second season show how that power can easily be abused and go out of control.
(third season was not very good in my opinion)


Maybe Persona 4
It's not really an horror theme, but you might like it.


Wasurenagumo : Short movie (single episode) from Student competition. Very nice 
It's part of a 4 short movies released from animator training sessions held in 2010 and 2011.


Kigeki : Very short movie (10min) which you can find on youtube with english subtitles.
I like that one, but it's a personal opinion. I just like the legend and mystery side of it, with nice design.

This show made me discover Studio 4°C (an animation studio) which were doing a lot of experimental movies or animes. (they also create animation for video games, such as Catherine, or Rogue Galaxy)
I like finding and watching unknown stuff 
Don't be scared to pick random things too, but I guess you have a lot of suggestion in the thread to not be bored until this summer!


On anidb.net you can search by genre: Horror
there are a lot of anime in that genre, but not all of them are psychological. (and too many I never watched so I can't suggest more to you).


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Apr 2, 2013)

Death Note and Full Metal Alchemist: Brotherhood (and perhaps the original series, though they're inferior)
I haven't watched a lot of different anime, but those two were both great IMO, and they don't go on forever like a lot of anime does.
Also, if you like that kind of stuff, you should watch Lucky Star. Not much of a plot, but it was a good way to waste time.


----------



## Tokiopop (Apr 7, 2013)

Okay, I just watched Higurashi and Elfen Lied (whilst looking for more horrorish stuff). I liked Higurashi, although I felt a little out of place with the resets, but after a couple of them I was fine with it. I loved Elfen Lied, not so much for the artstyle though 

I'm going to watch Guilty Crown now because my friends been BEGGING me to watch it for ages (he's the one who got me into watching anime in the first place). Then after all that side-tracking I can get back to what I've been meaning to watch; Air!

I'm still also meaning to watch Grave of the Fireflies, but I just need some time where I can watch it un-interrupted for the whole duration.


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 7, 2013)

Tokiopop said:


> Recommend me some good anime.


GITS _(Both the animated series and the movies)_, Outlaw Star, Cowboy Bebop, Appleseed _(CGI movies in Anime style as well as an older animated movie)_.

You're welcome.


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Apr 7, 2013)

Bible Black
Ninja Scroll

Pretty much anything with tenticles... lol


----------



## xist (Apr 7, 2013)

Psionic Roshambo said:


> Pretty much anything with tenticles... lol


 
Squid Girl?


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Apr 7, 2013)

xist said:


> Squid Girl?


 
lol well she has tenticles but she doesn't use them in the right way... lol


----------



## Tokiopop (Apr 10, 2013)

Well I finally finished off the Key 'trilogy' with Air. Man, that was sad 

Then I watched Grave of the Fireflies. That was even sadder!


----------



## emigre (Apr 10, 2013)

Tokiopop said:


> Well I finally finished off the Key 'trilogy' with Air. Man, that was sad
> 
> Then I watched Grave of the Fireflies. That was even sadder!


 
I think you might want to switch to the comedy suggestions.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 11, 2013)

Gahars said:


> Can I throw in The Boondocks?
> 
> Because I'm throwing in The Boondocks.


Not exactly anime but who cares. The Boondocks is so good it transcends genres.


----------



## mrtofu (Apr 11, 2013)

deleted


----------



## Katsumi San (Apr 11, 2013)

School days


----------



## Yumi (Apr 11, 2013)

soulx said:


> Not exactly anime but who cares. The Boondocks is so good it transcends genres.


 
Yes.

Listen to the eye. 
You should also try out Teen Titans then.


----------



## Comforter (Apr 11, 2013)

Wow, no Spice and Wolf? That's interesting. Basically, it's not your traditional fantasy swords/magic anime but it's more about a peddler named Lawrence who is traveling with a girl named Holo, a wolf, to her homeland, and their struggles with the Church. Its novel counterpart is absolutely fantastic. I've been hooked for the past few years. I only dislike it because it has a slow ass localization timer.


----------



## Tokiopop (Apr 11, 2013)

Comforter said:


> Wow, no Spice and Wolf? That's interesting. Basically, it's not your traditional fantasy swords/magic anime but it's more about a peddler named Lawrence who is traveling with a girl named Holo, a wolf, to her homeland, and their struggles with the Church. Its novel counterpart is absolutely fantastic. I've been hooked for the past few years. I only dislike it because it has a slow ass localization timer.


 
I just started watching that today, coincidentally


----------



## Narayan (Apr 11, 2013)

WatchGintama said:


> If you want comedy, Hataraku Maou-sama just started airing.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Maou-Sama



khatsu-dhum!

the awful thing with currently airing anime is that you have to patiently wait for 7 days every week for the next episode.


----------



## joelv6 (Apr 18, 2013)

if you want something super short (5 min tops) and funny
watch Senyu
its funny as F*** lol so yeah even my brother thinks is funny and he doesnt even watch that much anime like which i watch a lot

another one would be fairy tale


----------



## Tokiopop (May 30, 2013)

Okay guys thanks for all the help. I've changed the OP to include what I've seen and a rough scale of how much I enjoyed it.

If you have any further recommendations based off the new info (whether it's anime OR manga) I'd love to hear them. Thanks again 

pls no battle shonens



Katsumi San said:


> School days


 
I've heard some bad things about School Days :o


----------



## TheJeweler (May 30, 2013)

Try reading The Drifting Classroom or look around for Tomie, the latter is pretty close to Uzumaki


----------



## Tokiopop (May 30, 2013)

TheJeweler said:


> Try reading The Drifting Classroom or look around for Tomie, the latter is pretty close to Uzumaki


 
Tomie is by the same author as Uzumaki, right? I was thinking of just reading all his stuff due to a friends suggestion


----------



## TheJeweler (May 30, 2013)

I believe it is by the same author, go ahead and give it a try I've wanted to read Gyo for awhile but haven't had the time lately


----------



## xist (May 30, 2013)

I only watch dubs because i think you get more connection to the characters and plot if they're speaking your language so i can't comment on the Japanese audio of the following but the English versions are rank as some of my favourites that i think you may like. Contrary to you i didn't think much of Elfen Lied...try these (although i have a hard time grasping Japanese classifications of anime so if i hit a shonen anime i've no idea that i did so) I won't rescan this entire topic but i'd say you've definitely been recommended some of these already...

*The Melancholy of Haruhi Suzimya* is probably my favourite anime probably because of the characters themselves. I even loved the "difficult" sequence in season 2.
*Planetes* is another great tale with fantastic characterisations
*Baccano* - somewhat difficult to get your head around because it's nonlinear but it's a fantastic set of plots and characters
*Durarara* - same as Baccano but more straightforward. Kari Wahlgren's acting in this really sold me on the emotional tie, especially the final monologue.
*Beck Mongolian Chop Squad* - best music anime out there
*Great Teacher Onizuka* - this is one of those weird anime's where you start off unimpressed with it but after a few episodes (i think it was number 9 with me) you realise that it's actually brilliant. The characters really come to life. If you watched the dub of Bebop then the same guy voices Onizuka in this (Steve Blum)...no idea if that's true of the Japanese va (probably not)

More "actiony"
*Ga Rei Zero* - Kind of dark and pretty fast paced
*Corpse Princess* - sort of like the above but longer
*Canaan* - i really liked this but you might like it less. It's better than Elfen Lied though.
*Black Lagoon* - ditto the above. Revy is awesome though.
*Birdy the Mighty Decode* - another i really loved although it seems more hit and miss. It's a nice blend of sci-fi with slice of life

and on a limb (since this is a gaming forum) *The Aegis of Druaga* and the *Sword of Druaga*. An anime based loosely on the videogame but it plays fast and loose with it. The first episode is golden so if you hate that maybe this isn't for you.


----------



## Tokiopop (May 31, 2013)

xist said:


> I only watch dubs because i think you get more connection to the characters and plot if they're speaking your language so i can't comment on the Japanese audio of the following but the English versions are rank as some of my favourites that i think you may like. Contrary to you i didn't think much of Elfen Lied...try these (although i have a hard time grasping Japanese classifications of anime so if i hit a shonen anime i've no idea that i did so) I won't rescan this entire topic but i'd say you've definitely been recommended some of these already...
> 
> *The Melancholy of Haruhi Suzimya* is probably my favourite anime probably because of the characters themselves. I even loved the "difficult" sequence in season 2.
> *Planetes* is another great tale with fantastic characterisations
> ...


 
Ah I've been meaning to see Haruhi actually.. And Planetes and Baccano  Thanks for the other suggestions.


----------



## Cyan (May 31, 2013)

I see you updated your first post.
what to watch next depends on your mood 

You could start by watching the movies instead of the series, that way you'll see more different things.

I will add another movie I watched, I think I didn't suggested it to you yet :
Welcome to the space show : children who visits space after encountering an alien.

(I think one part of the movie is based on "Night on the Galactic Railroad" story from Kenji Miyazawa, that book/story is often mentioned in anime)


----------



## Tokiopop (Jun 17, 2013)

Cyan said:


> I see you updated your first post.
> what to watch next depends on your mood
> 
> You could start by watching the movies instead of the series, that way you'll see more different things.
> ...


 
Since then I've seen both series of Haruhi, but not the film. I really enjoyed it (I'm finding that I love most KyoAni stuff) but the endless eight was a real drag.
I've caught up on some currently airing stuff such as Henneko and SnK, along with Aku no Hana. I'm enjoying all 3, despite thinking SnK wouldn't really be for me. The pacing has gone a little off in the later episodes, though.
Saw AnoHana, cried. I'm now waiting for the upcoming film.
Started watching Great Teacher Onizuka, only a few episodes in but I already enjoy it a lot.

As for films I've started watching some of Makoto Shinkai's stuff. So far I've seen Voices of a Distant Star, 5 Centimeters Per Second and The Garden of Worlds. I loved all 3 of them, they're definitely my type of films. My favourite non-anime films are usually ones that aren't based around the narrative, and more on atmosphere, emotions, and a select few characters and how they interact with one another - so I really enjoyed these 3. The latter 2 were visually stunning to boot. My friends struggled to enjoy them but I think they're used to, and were expecting throughout the whole thing, films being primarily a storytelling medium (thanks, Hollywood!). I'm probably going to watch one or two more of his films then move onto The Girl who Leapt Through Time, the Haruhi movie and of course your earlier suggestion of Welcome to the Space Show (unless you have any other film suggestions, based off that?)

Edit: OH SHIT. And Serial Experiments Lain. I don't really know how to write down how I felt about it, but it was pretty amazing.


----------



## trumpet-205 (Jun 17, 2013)

There is

* Toradora!
* Oreimo
* Tokyo Magnitude 8.0
* A Certain Magical Index and its spinoff, A Certain Scientific Railgun
* Shakugan no Shana


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Jun 17, 2013)

Check Binbougami ga!
Its only 13 episodes.


----------



## YayMii (Jun 17, 2013)

Tokiopop said:


> Since then I've seen both series of Haruhi, but not the film. I really enjoyed it (I'm finding that I love most KyoAni stuff) but the endless eight was a real drag.


You really should watch the Haruhi movie. I really enjoyed it, probably even more than the series itself.


----------



## Cyan (Jun 17, 2013)

I'm glad you are still enjoying watching new anime, being series or movies.
you seems to like a lot of different things, it's good to be open minded.

I didn't know there will be a movie for Ano Hana.
I'll have to check what's new, I didn't follow releases for past six months.


----------



## Tokiopop (Jun 18, 2013)

Cyan said:


> I'm glad you are still enjoying watching new anime, being series or movies.
> you seems to like a lot of different things, it's good to be open minded.
> 
> I didn't know there will be a movie for Ano Hana.
> I'll have to check what's new, I didn't follow releases for past six months.


 
Yeah, it's basically the story re-told from Menma's point of view. Comes out Aug. 31st, and hopefully it will actually show another side to everything rather than be just a recap 






YayMii said:


> You really should watch the Haruhi movie. I really enjoyed it, probably even more than the series itself.


I plan to, probably tomorrow!!


----------



## Coconut (Jun 22, 2013)

I watched Devil Survivor, it's really awesome. And short too.


----------



## Camplord (Jun 29, 2013)

I just finnished watching Angel Beats, it was F***ing awesome.
I am about to watch Clannad the After Story, im all set to get depressed i know.
I was wondering was there anything similar to Angel Beats? With the awesome opening intro aswell .


----------

